# Sacramento, Ca IBS Support Group Sunday, April 15th at 7:15pm



## 17438 (Jan 26, 2007)

IBS, Crohn's, and Colitis Support Group Meeting The next Sacramento IBS, Crohn's, and Colitis Support Group meeting will be Sunday, April 15th from 7:15pm to 8:45pm at the Carmichael Public Library.Come and meet with others who are living with GI conditions for support and knowledge.These meetings are fun, informative and supportive. Friends and family are very welcome.For more info, email Melissa at hohoyumyum91 at yahoo dot com.


----------

